# The biggest body builder ever



## Nitrolen

I'd be interested regards, your views on this thread

This guy has to be up there. His measurements were amazing. There's a clip on you tube with him and Dorian next to each other - amongst others in a pose down.

Vic Richards:

***********your pic linked to a porn site dude************************


----------



## Gaz_1989

My God that guys got some mass!


----------



## Guest

Vic Richards was not tall.

For pure mass Greg Kovacs.


----------



## Big Gunz

Vic is def one of the biggest bodybuilders ever. Another HUGE dude is Paul Dillett...


----------



## solidcecil

na mate surley got to be this guy!

http://img233.imageshack.us/i/tiny3bar1202468x691uj6.jpg/


----------



## Dsahna

Nasser el sonbaty and greg kovacs were 2 monsters of recent years.


----------



## Big Gunz

solidcecil said:


> na mate surley got to be this guy!
> 
> http://img233.imageshack.us/i/tiny3bar1202468x691uj6.jpg/


WOW does tht guy has some real mass and he's got the height to go with it :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8

Google Manfred Hoeberl, had his arms measured at 25 3/4", was a bodybuilder then switched to strongman and was a ballhair off winning WSM some say. before he was involved in a car crash...


----------



## Nitrolen

Big Gunz said:


> Vic is def one of the biggest bodybuilders ever. Another HUGE dude is Paul Dillett...


Good call.

Dillet had the most amazing shoulders & biceps - yet his training was dire.


----------



## Big Gunz

Nitrolen said:


> Good call.
> 
> Dillet had the most amazing shoulders & biceps - yet his training was dire.


Yeh he just didnt train hard at all, he probably didnt go gym some days and he still managed to grow.


----------



## Pagie

powerlifter8 said:


> Google Manfred Hoeberl, had his arms measured at 25 3/4", was a bodybuilder then switched to strongman and was a ballhair off winning WSM some say. before he was involved in a car crash...


Recognise this guy looks like a guy on a pic in Betta Bodies with Kerry Kayes, his bicep is the size of Kerrys head and makes Kerry look tiny, in fact I have a pic, is it the same guy ??


----------



## Big Gunz

^^ Yeh thats the same guy, It gets many stares in betta bodies.


----------



## Pagie

Here is another, Lou Ferrigno:










Monster of a man


----------



## Big Gunz

Pagie said:


> Here is another, Lou Ferrigno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster of a man


Did you take these pics off the walls in betta bodies?


----------



## Pagie

No mate they are on the CNP site in the gallery


----------



## Nitrolen

Pagie said:


> Here is another, Lou Ferrigno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster of a man


In his prime, lou was a 6ft 5, 275 pound guy with a 60 inch chest and 23 inch arms:thumb:in the 70's!


----------



## Big Gunz

Pagie said:


> No mate they are on the CNP site in the gallery


ahh right cool


----------



## Nitrolen

Another pic of Vic:


----------



## Rickski

Top pics boys feels like home.


----------



## Mars

Con said:


> Vic Richards was not tall.
> 
> For pure mass Greg Kovacs.


Beat me to it, an off season 400+ lbs mass monster, i always thought sonbatty had some mass till i saw a pic of him sitting next to greg.


----------



## Big Dawg

For overall muscle development on their frame I'd say Ronnie. But in terms of sheer overall size I'd probably go with Kovacs.


----------



## B-GJOE

The biggest dude I've seen is a guy from south africa, he's not pro, or competititive, just saw some pics of his myspace page and he is immense, the only problem is, I can't find it now, i'll go find it and post.


----------



## Guest

B|GJOE said:


> The biggest dude I've seen is a guy from south africa, he's not pro, or competititive, just saw some pics of his myspace page and he is immense, the only problem is, I can't find it now, i'll go find it and post.


I know who you mean he is actually sponsered by leepromotions which is a company where i live in SC (they are also the ones holding my next show).

They intend to fly him over to the states soon for guest spots.

http://www.leepromotions.com/in_the_gym.html thats him


----------



## B-GJOE

B|GJOE said:


> The biggest dude I've seen is a guy from south africa, he's not pro, or competititive, just saw some pics of his myspace page and he is immense, the only problem is, I can't find it now, i'll go find it and post.


His name is Guy Shaffer


----------



## welshrager

B|GJOE said:


> His name is Guy Shaffer


go out clubbing, meet this random woman, go bk to hers,, have naughty time (very good) and then wake up next to her with a hangover,, sneak downstairs to kitchen andd see him there waiting for u

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :laugh:


----------



## breamking

theres this guy called co now hes big  lol


----------



## dudz

jw007? 

I'd have to go with Markus Ruhl:


----------



## Nitrolen

Another pic of this guy:


----------



## Dsahna

I know markus is a freak but that pic must be enhanced surely


----------



## B-GJOE

M\arkus looks enhanced there. I don't think the pictures of Guy Shaffer enhanced, you could always ask him on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#/profile.php?sid=4216d6e2103c022a24d1cf88886ba7c0&id=740922602&hiq=guy%2Cshaffer&ref=search


----------



## Big Gunz

That Markus pic is totally photoshoped.


----------



## dudz

Dsahna said:


> I know markus is a freak but that pic must be enhanced surely


Idk mate, but he is one big fcuker lol


----------



## Guest

Big Gunz said:


> That Markus pic is totally photoshoped.


Yes it is a photoshop.

Markus is the largest human i have ever met totally awesome....


----------



## LittleChris

What was the American who had some heart problems? Think was in a picture with Ronnie?

I remember reading some interview in which Nasser, clearly bitter, was slating Kovacs. Saying he couldn't wipe his own ass and had to have his girlfriend do it. Said that one time met Kovacs in his room, and he had to use the towel to clean his ass as girlfriend had gone.

Always nice to see a lady treated with respect :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

rhul is biggest ive seen


----------



## Dsahna

Guy looks genuine to me


----------



## Testoholic

LittleChris said:


> What was the American who had some heart problems? Think was in a picture with Ronnie?
> 
> I remember reading some interview in which Nasser, clearly bitter, was slating Kovacs. Saying he couldn't wipe his own ass and had to have his girlfriend do it. Said that one time met Kovacs in his room, and he had to use the towel to clean his ass as girlfriend had gone.
> 
> Always nice to see a lady treated with respect :thumbup1:


hahaha nice :beer:


----------



## Britbb

From the conversations ive had with guy on facebook he is a lovely guy, lots of dedication to the sport, could do v well in contest.

But he is not 'the biggest bodybuilder ever' lol.

Incidently all these pictures of big guys being put up, ronnie would blitz them all on stage.

Noah steere is pretty big npc competitor, 6ft 6 and 350 lbs contest.






Would be crazy to see someone 6ft 6 and who has filled out their frame that much in real life!


----------



## Dsahna

I read an article on noah a couple of years ago which claimed he was the biggest.

It was titled noahs ark or something.


----------



## wes

Just watched that vid with noah steere. Jeez he could add another 50 lbs easily. His height would hold it well. Only thing is, he'd need do something about his head. Maybe grow a fro or something to make it bigger.


----------



## weeman

dudz said:


> jw007?
> 
> I'd have to go with Markus Ruhl:


is this the pic of him you guys are saying is enhanced? no way is it enhanced!


----------



## tms1978

weeman said:


> is this the pic of him you guys are saying is enhanced? no way is it enhanced!


agreed weeman, has nobody seen pics of ruhl before, he looks like that in all of them!!


----------



## Big Dawg

Britbb said:


> From the conversations ive had with guy on facebook he is a lovely guy, lots of dedication to the sport, could do v well in contest.
> 
> But he is not 'the biggest bodybuilder ever' lol.
> 
> Incidently all these pictures of big guys being put up, ronnie would blitz them all on stage.
> 
> Noah steere is pretty big npc competitor, 6ft 6 and 350 lbs contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be crazy to see someone 6ft 6 and who has filled out their frame that much in real life!


That's what I mean, Ronnie has the largest amount of developed muscle on his frame. I thought Markus was bigger, but saw him on stage with Ronnie and Ronnie absolutely bitzed him - superior development everywhere.

And I'm pretty sure that Markus picture is genuine. I've always believed the one in the vest to be shopped though - his chest looks far too thick. I've seen the ridiculous shopped pic of him sitting down and the original is a damn sight smaller.


----------



## Big Dawg

Yeah, first one is original, THIS is enhanced:


----------



## Dsahna

Con said:


> Yes it is a photoshop.
> 
> Markus is the largest human i have ever met totally awesome....


Envy mate.

He comes across as a nice guy.


----------



## BigDom86

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah, first one is original, THIS is enhanced:


im sure we will see this within the next 10 years


----------



## Guest

BigDom86 said:


> im sure we will see this within the next 10 years


Yeah and if the health support drugs have not become a lot better that guy will also die very soon afterwards.

Lets face it, with the drugs now a days its not so hard to add size. I know for my self adding the size is not the hard part rather keeping bp and every thing else in check is the more tricky part.

Plus MR.O is a 5ft6 "little" guy so whats that tell you about the future of bb....


----------



## Nitrolen

Con said:


> Yeah and if the health support drugs have not become a lot better that guy will also die very soon afterwards.
> 
> Lets face it, with the drugs now a days its not so hard to add size. I know for my self adding the size is not the hard part rather keeping bp and every thing else in check is the more tricky part.
> 
> Plus *MR.O is a 5ft6 "little" guy* so whats that tell you about the future of bb....


I'm not being funny Con, but do you have a thing about short people?

As a newbie, I have noticed this - that's all.


----------



## bkoz

Whats that pilots name who got his ifbb card?Big black guy.I,d say at the moment he is the biggest...I cant remember the f*&^n name..AHHHHHHH


----------



## Big Gunz

bkoz said:


> Whats that pilots name who got his ifbb card?Big black guy.I,d say at the moment he is the biggest...I cant remember the f*&^n name..AHHHHHHH


Joel Stubbs


----------



## TaintedSoul

Britbb said:


> From the conversations ive had with guy on facebook he is a lovely guy, lots of dedication to the sport, could do v well in contest.
> 
> But he is not 'the biggest bodybuilder ever' lol.
> 
> Incidently all these pictures of big guys being put up, ronnie would blitz them all on stage.
> 
> *
> Noah steere is pretty big npc competitor, 6ft 6 and 350 lbs contest.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be crazy to see someone 6ft 6 and who has filled out their frame that much in real life!


Beat me to it. Yeah I think he's done pretty well considering his frame is 6"6.


----------



## anabolic ant

agreed...noah steere

greg kovacs

victor richards

markus ruhl

nassel el sonbaty

jean pierre fux

ronnie coleman

bertil fox(was a biggun in his day,shame)

oh and danny padilla(wonder who notices?)


----------



## Guest

Nitrolen said:


> I'm not being funny Con, but do you have a thing about short people?
> 
> As a newbie, I have noticed this - that's all.


Well i am 5ft8 on a good day so its not like i am some tall cnut coming down hard on the short guys:lol:

However IMO and it really is just my opinion! Mr O is the best built man in the world and thus is the perfect example of human kind at its most muscular so i think its a bit silly having a guy who is shorter than even the average mexican as this guy. They have the under 202lb Mr.O this imo is the short man mr o so i say Mr.O should be a representative of an above average male. Soooooo i think Wolf should be Mr.O because he is tall, blonde, white skinned and blue eyed:whistling:

I have met Dextor and albeit i will never look as good as him he did not impress me compared to lets say Jay Cutler.

[email protected] Danny Padilla aka giant killer at his epic 5ft, he did look amazing stood by him self!


----------



## anabolic ant

Con said:


> Well i am 5ft8 on a good day so its not like i am some tall cnut coming down hard on the short guys:lol:
> 
> However IMO and it really is just my opinion! Mr O is the best built man in the world and thus is the perfect example of human kind at its most muscular so i think its a bit silly having a guy who is shorter than even the average mexican as this guy. They have the under 202lb Mr.O this imo is the short man mr o so i say Mr.O should be a representative of an above average male. Soooooo i think Wolf should be Mr.O
> 
> I have met Dextor and albeit i will never look as good as him he did not impress me compared to lets say Jay Cutler.
> 
> pretty well said...the representative for the best bodybuilder in the world should be all of the above(notice i deleted certain bits,had to)
> 
> [email protected] Danny Padilla aka giant killer at his epic 5ft, he did look amazing stood by him self!


yes,10/10 for you big C...you called it perfect,the giant killer!!!!


----------



## Guest

anabolic ant said:


> yes,10/10 for you big C...you called it perfect,the giant killer!!!!


Well i have no problem with the part of my post that is taking the p1ss to be deleted :beer:


----------



## BigDom86

Con said:


> Yeah and if the health support drugs have not become a lot better that guy will also die very soon afterwards.
> 
> Lets face it, with the drugs now a days its not so hard to add size. I know for my self adding the size is not the hard part rather keeping bp and every thing else in check is the more tricky part.
> 
> Plus MR.O is a 5ft6 "little" guy so whats that tell you about the future of bb....


true. i also think within the next 10 years anabolic steroids would have become obsolete as there will be new, better products...


----------



## hamsternuts

lets not forget lee priest, he's a little titchy with a lot of meat on him


----------



## Guest

BigDom86 said:


> true. i also think within the next 10 years anabolic steroids would have become obsolete as there will be new, better products...


Anabolic steriods will become obsolete, yes we all hear this all the time:rolleyes:

Let us look at the male body, it does what it does due to test so to find some new drug that acts independantly to the sex hormones to such an extent that extra sex hormones are not needed well then the very course of man kind will be changed.

Pretty much EVERY drug that has come out that is ment to be the next great thing that is hormone free has fallen flat on its face. FFS bodybuilders still can not 100% agree how to run gh and the argument if items such as igf even do any thing beneficial are held all the time and these drugs have been around for quite a while.

Every one says how much bigger and better bbs are getting IMO this is false. The standard is getting lower and lower at least in the states perhaps they do not have access to the right drugs any more or whatever. Check out any amateur contest on MD from this year and then compare it to the same contest but from last year or from the previous last ten years and you will see the standard has gone to ****!


----------



## LittleChris

Standard lower in what sense Con?


----------



## Nitrolen

What's the name of that super gene? I can't remeber the exact details, but from I can remember, there was a case of a baby in Germany with it.

Flex Wheeler, was also rumoured to have it aswell.

Just googled it: *Myostatin*


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> Standard lower in what sense Con?


Softer and smaller.



Nitrolen said:


> What's the name of that super gene? I can't remeber the exact details, but from I can remember, there was a case of a baby in Germany with it.
> 
> Flex Wheeler, was also rumoured to have it aswell.
> 
> Just googled it: *Myostatin*


Its not an addition of a gene it is the lack of the muscle regulator myostatin.


----------



## BigDom86

what i meant Con was that people will soon be able to properly genetically engineer and change genes etc etc. also what you think of this SARM business?

there was one used called s4 i believe which worked well from journals etc


----------



## hamsternuts

Con said:


> Softer and smaller.
> 
> Its not an addition of a gene it is the lack of the muscle regulator myostatin.


egg head :laugh:


----------



## Guest

BigDom86 said:


> what i meant Con was that people will soon be able to properly genetically engineer and change genes etc etc. also what you think of this SARM business?
> 
> there was one used called s4 i believe which worked well from journals etc


Did it work well or was the placebo effect just that good.

I really wish i was a lot less informed than i am because then i could take stuff like that and believe that it will work and thus get great placebo gains.

I for one hope some magic safe drug does not come out in a few years seeing that i am currently taking the unsafe aas


----------



## BigDom86

? i dont know read it on pubmed. i wouldnt touch it until it had been thoroughly tested.

last i heard SARMs were in stage 3 clinical testing, of which there are 5 i think


----------



## buffguymart

Noah Steere, for those that havent seen him.....6'6 and 350 contest ready!!


----------



## BigDom86

fook. is he american? hes look is very aesthetically pleasing, well proportioned


----------



## buffguymart

Yep he is...apparently a friend saw him in golds recently, and he is a lot bigger now...a real monster.


----------



## dmcc

And no longer competes - couldn't break out of the amateur ranks. He runs a shop in Fayetteville, NC, I believe, and does the expos. Huuuuuuuuuuuuge bastard though, I'd kill to be even a tenth that good.


----------



## BigDom86

im not suprised tbh that he didnt go pro. he doesnt exactly have "freaky" size, jus big and strong looking. by freaky size i mean ronnie coleman, jay etc


----------



## dmcc

IMO he's a lot better looking, aesthetically, than some of the pro's...


----------



## BigDom86

yes i would agree 1000000%, it looks much better. however i prefer say the marius pudjakzanisiki (however you spell it) look, than the top level bb look


----------



## dmcc

Mm yes I have a - um - hard spot for Pudzianowski :lol:


----------



## Britbb

BigDom86 said:


> im not suprised tbh that he didnt go pro. he doesnt exactly have "freaky" size, jus big and strong looking. by freaky size i mean ronnie coleman, jay etc


Ok dom, im not having a go at you mate as you have come on leaps and bounds since learning about bodybuilding on the forum.

But carry on educating urself with regards to bodybuilding.

You dont need 'freaky size' of ronnie and jay to turn pro.

Ronnie turned pro at 240 lbs, jay turned pro at 240 lbs as well.

Evan turned pro at 242, vic martinez at 232, flex wheller at 234, kev levrone at 242, dennis newman at 244.

People turn pro at around the 240 mark...then they keep adding to their frame to get as big as possible, some of them lose their aesthetics and lines by adding too much mass therefore it goes in the wrong places (such as distension on midsection).

When you talk of aesthetics, please, ronnie coleman of 1999 had one of the best aesthetics ever, 255lbs shredded with no weaknesses at all, much much higher calibre than noah steere lol.

The whole 'mass monster' thing is a load of garbage, both ronnie and jay had brilliant aesthetics when they turned pro, jay has seemingly lost his nice shape now because his waist has got too large and it was always pretty wide but now its become overly wide. Ronnie lost it later on with too much distension, but at one stage id say was the most aesthetic and best balanced bodybuilder ever.

Noah has no back for a man his size, where are his lats from the front? How can you turn pro with no back? He is incomplete, he might be huge but against brandon curry (at 220 lbs shredded, 5ft 8) he would have looked rubbish on stage because brandon has much better aesthetics hence why brandon turned pro! There goes the myth of 'only freaky size turns pro'!


----------



## BigDom86

good post. i wasnt comparing it to when they went pro, i was only comparing it to their size now, but i understand your point and i was wrong.

any pics of ronnie from when he went pro? i heard he hadnt touched anything before turning pro, of course this is just talk so not sure


----------



## Nitrolen

Britbb said:


> Ok dom, im not having a go at you mate as you have come on leaps and bounds since learning about bodybuilding on the forum.
> 
> But carry on educating urself with regards to bodybuilding.
> 
> You dont need 'freaky size' of ronnie and jay to turn pro.
> 
> Ronnie turned pro at 240 lbs, jay turned pro at 240 lbs as well.
> 
> Evan turned pro at 242, vic martinez at 232, flex wheller at 234, kev levrone at 242, dennis newman at 244.
> 
> People turn pro at around the 240 mark...then they keep adding to their frame to get as big as possible, some of them lose their aesthetics and lines by adding too much mass therefore it goes in the wrong places (such as distension on midsection).
> 
> When you talk of aesthetics, please, ronnie coleman of *1999 *had one of the best aesthetics ever, 255lbs shredded with no weaknesses at all, much much higher calibre than noah steere lol.
> 
> The whole 'mass monster' thing is a load of garbage, both ronnie and jay had brilliant aesthetics when they turned pro, jay has seemingly lost his nice shape now because his waist has got too large and it was always pretty wide but now its become overly wide. Ronnie lost it later on with too much distension, but at one stage id say was the most aesthetic and best balanced bodybuilder ever.
> 
> Noah has no back for a man his size, where are his lats from the front? How can you turn pro with no back? He is incomplete, he might be huge but against brandon curry (at 220 lbs shredded, 5ft 8) he would have looked rubbish on stage because brandon has much better aesthetics hence why brandon turned pro! There goes the myth of 'only freaky size turns pro'!


At his best - then when freaky - like the rest.


----------



## Britbb

BigDom86 said:


> good post. i wasnt comparing it to when they went pro, i was only comparing it to their size now, but i understand your point and i was wrong.
> 
> any pics of ronnie from when he went pro? i heard he hadnt touched anything before turning pro, of course this is just talk so not sure


I actually dont think ronnie looked that good when he turned pro, it was only after a few years that you could see his awesome potential, although even when he turned pro he still had amazing sweeping lats and back detail and amazing peaked biceps, but his legs and shoulders were not really up to scratch.

Ronnie never won the npc usa or us nationals, he won the team universe which is a drug tested event...the winner gets (got) a pro card, recently michael lockett won it as well. Now, whether he actually used or didnt use is another debate entirely, but he was in a drug tested event. I dont think the rules of the team universe state it must be for lifetime naturals though, just drug tested lol.

Just read...he went to poland and competed in the ifbb team universe, basically the npc selects a few of their best competitors who could pass drugs tests lol and then flies them over to the event to compete...well ronnie won it, so he was obviously drug tested and came back to pass the test


----------



## BigDom86

michael lockett is very good. remember him from a year or so back


----------



## Nitrolen

5uck that lot- *Levrone*- my fav body builder - ever, was robbed of that title-1992.


----------



## Britbb

Nitrolen said:


> 5uck that lot- *Levrone*- my fav body builder - ever, was robbed of that title-1992.


You mean 2002?

Levrone beat wheeler and coleman in the 1992 us nationals. He won and won the overall for his pro card that year.

You mean mr olympia 2002? Id agree, levrone shouldve won that year.


----------



## Prodiver

Isn't the name Noah Steere so apt? It almsot sounds like a made up stage name - Noah wholesome all-American boy with religious background, and Steere as in big beef animal - yet I presume it's his real name.


----------



## Dragon555

Ronnie Coleman... period. best Mr. O ever! Biggest in the game


----------



## Nitrolen

Britbb said:


> You mean *2002?*
> 
> Levrone beat wheeler and coleman in the 1992 us nationals. He won and won the overall for his pro card that year.
> 
> You mean mr olympia 2002? Id agree, levrone shouldve won that year.


Yea mate, that's the year I meant.

Levrone in the 2002 Mr Olympia:


----------



## Tom1990

if only mariusz was a bodybuilder http://www.worldart.com.au/userimages/user999_1150847821.jpg


----------



## BigDom86

marius imo has the perfect physique


----------



## Nitrolen

sickchest90 said:


> if only mariusz was a bodybuilder http://www.worldart.com.au/userimages/user999_1150847821.jpg


He was, got into it in prison- then moved on.


----------



## Big Dawg

Britbb said:


> You mean 2002?
> 
> Levrone beat wheeler and coleman in the 1992 us nationals. He won and won the overall for his pro card that year.
> 
> You mean mr olympia 2002? Id agree, levrone shouldve won that year.


I disagree mate. I think Ronnie still thoroughly deserved it that year.

Check this out:

http://www.muscletime.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=26&g2_itemId=32899


----------

